# Question on callous appearing spot near mouth



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

SORRY ABOUT POSTING THIS IN THE WRONG CATAGORY!

Rico has, for years, had a lighter colored, pinky area at the front side of his mouth/lip. You can see it when he has his mouth closed. I always thought it was a discoloration of the skin there. 

This morning I noticed it appeared a little larger so did an inspection and found that the spot is raised, almost like a callous. Now I'm thinking, because it has been so slow in growing, that maybe it it a callous from where he chews hos bully sticks. He is an aggressive chewer and has one a night for the past 4 years. Rico is 5 1/2 years old.

Any thoughts on this? I will take him to the vet if it looks like it's getting worse over the next week or so. I'm not happy about that as my vet (for 25 years) is selling his business and has some new vets I'm not crazy about working there now. I'll call and specifially ask for him or try a new vet..........

Here's a picture, the best I can do....


----------

